# Bravo Bushnell



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Been carrying around a little set of Bushnell 8x32 binocs for a couple years and been more than satisfied with them, Then about a month ago I grabbed them to check out a bird at the feeders and low and behold one of the pop-up eye pieces was missing. No idea what happened to it. Anyway, I went to the Bushnell sight hoping to buy a new eyepiece but instead was greeted with a notice that these little $89 Trophy's carry a lifetime warranty..so, I boxed them up and sent them back. Been looking at the birds all day today with my brand new, no questions asked, pair of binocs...Bravo Bushnell, you are as good as your word!


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for sharing that bit of good information.

It seems nowadays that good customer service is hard to come by.


----------

